# Char-Broil Double-Door Smoker vs. Char-Griller Smokin' Pro



## deadly diabetic (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm new to the labor of smoking but having grown up in Memphis and certainly not new to the product of wonderful smoking. Anyway, now that I am away from what can arguably (and notice I say arguably because I know this has to be a debate) be called the BBQ capital of the nation, I'd like to start learning the art of smoking myself. Additionally it is time for a new grill. So the two products that I am looking at are:

Char-Griller Smokin' Pro ( http://www.chargriller.com/shop/grills/smokin-pro.html )

Char-Broil Double-Door Smoker
( http://www.charbroil.com/consumerweb...oorsmoker.aspx )

I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion on which one would be better. From what I've read it seems that the removable ash drawer and large cooking area of the Char-Broil are good but it seems that there are more favorable review of the Char-Griller. Of course the the Char-Broil product is new for the '07 line so I don't expect too many reviews, but honestly I can't find any. 

Thanks SO much for all your help on this in advance. I'll be sure to pop by the roll call forum and introduce myself proper over there.

-DD

(Oh, also I could get by at least another year with my current grill setup. So in theory I could get something like the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker but the off-set smokers seem more versatile.)


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi DD -


I have been drooling over the Char griller smoking pro for about two years now BUT that Char Broil is closer to what I've designed as my smoker to be. 

That being said -  even though you'll lose about 100 sq2 (if I remember right) I'd go with the Char Broil. I like the double door consept because you should lose less heat and smoke. Might have to run to Lowes and check this out!


----------



## ikinya6 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have the Char-Griller, and love it so far.  But I had to make some modifications to get it right.  You'll probably have to make some regardless of what you end up with.  What I like about it is its size and capacity.  The warming rack adds a lot of room, especially when you need different temps at the same time. What I don't like about it is that you have to open the whole top in order to check on the meat, or baste it, or anything. You lose a lot of heat that way.  I was looking at the CharBroil the other day, and like that the doors allow access without losing too much heat.  Other than that, I don't remember the differences being that significant. 

Oh, if you are looking at something that you can grill on as well, you might avoid the Char-griller's cast iron grates.  I thought they would be a good idea, but they are hard to keep clean and rust free after a grill.  Grilling adds a lot more direct heat, and burns off the greases and oils that are supposed to keep the iron sealed.  But for smoking, I love the surface.  The lower cooking temps help keep the iron tempered between smokes, which has practically eliminated the rust.

Good luck. I don't think you can really go wrong either way.


----------



## deadly diabetic (Jun 10, 2007)

Well after going back and forth (and even considering just getting a weber kettle and adding a hinged grate), I finally decided to go with the Char-Broil Double Door. I'm going to be assembling the thing tomorrow and I will take pictures and post them here. 

Thanks for all the help!

-DD


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Kewl DD I can't wait to see it! Congrats!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 10, 2007)

Good luck whith your new toy, may it give you years of good eatin'!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase D.D.  look forward to your comments on that unit, and pics would be cool


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 10, 2007)

i was at my local lowes last week, and i saw that double-door char-broiler smoker. it was $199.99 at my store. if i had $200 i could just blow, i would buy it and scrap my current homemade project.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

*I WANT ONE!*


----------



## ron50 (Jun 10, 2007)

Congrats! Can;t wait to see some pictures of it in action.


----------



## angry_bbqman_inil (Jun 10, 2007)

I am a Texas boy stuck in Illinois--I cannot find this grill anywhere (the double door). I have tried google and lowes.com and neither with any luck. Anyone know who else sells it or how I can find it at Lowes???? Help please my wife's baby shower is next weekend and I need this grill ASAP.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 10, 2007)

Next weekend! That might be a tough order. Good luck!


http://www.charbroil.com/consumerweb...oorsmoker.aspx
http://www.grillmojo.com/archives/gr...ers/charbroil/
http://www.meninaprons.net/2006/10/c...ct_launch.html


----------



## angry_bbqman_inil (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the response I still have not found anyone who actually sells this grill--guess maybe I will have to wait--


----------



## deadly diabetic (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

Wanted to post some pics of the new smoker. I got it assembled on Sunday but not until late. Also, the camera ran out of battery power so I didn't get a chance to take any pics of it as I was putting it together. Probably for the best though because you would've seen me hot and frustrated. Keep in mind that I have the mechanical know-how of a rock, hence the frustration. However, I prevailed and now can't wait to season the thing and get my first smoke on!

The pictures show it in the box with the tools I used, it completed, the firebox with ash drawer, the full front closed, the middle piece attached to the veggie rack and marinade pan, the grates and chimney extension, the homemade baffle, and last the main chamber completely open.

I'm really impressed with the grates which are porcelain covered cast iron and as a whole the thing doesn't feel very flimsy (other than the wire shelf on the front of the unit and wire rack at the bottom). Even the wheels were pretty heavy duty and not just cheap molded plastic. 

Anyway, if there is anything you want to know (and I can answer) feel free to ask.

-DD


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice job DD. 

I drove by Lowes tonight Chris said they had them there. 

All the way there I kept saying,

I'm going to WalMalt to look for briskets that's all
I'm going to WalMalt to look for briskets that's all
I'm going to WalMalt to look for briskets that's all

Lowes is next door .... in the same parking lot ..... ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH!

I knew


 if I went in there


 and they had one


 I'd buy it and be sleeping in the yard with the wood chucks!



I drove by Lowes going ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! 


Whew! Made it!

Found one - only ONE brisket and grabbed a few hot fatties ... I did find 2 whole ribs with the back meat not those mini ribs so I grabbed them too. AND I did finally got some Jalepinos after waiting for almost 2 months!

Then I had to drive by Lowes AGAIN!  


ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! THE PAIN!



I got pinos! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! 


I got ribs! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! 


I got a brisket! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH! ARGH!



Addictions are tough!


----------



## jefmker (Jun 14, 2007)

been interested in the Char-Broil double door smoker.  has anyone used this?  How well does it hold the heat?  Is there a big temp difference in the cook chamber?

I can't seem to justify spending $700 plus on a smoker so if this Char-Broil is pretty good for the price I could see myself getting it.  Anyone have any thoughts about how this performed let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 14, 2007)

debi, did your local lowes have one in stock? mine has one i know of on display. i don't know how many they have in stock though. and congrats on getting a brisket. my local grocery store has jalapenos for $0.69/lb right now. i might have to get some for some ABT's this weekend. i plan on doing another package of that $0.99'lb pork i bought.


----------



## deadly diabetic (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

I'm an absolute newbie, so I don't know that I'm the person to be giving information or reviews; however, I will doing my first smoke this weekend on the double door and I will post pics (thumbnails this time I promise) and tell you what I find. 

Hope it helps!

-DD


----------



## bostonbbq (Jun 14, 2007)

Debi - Great post, I seriously LOL'ed! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Diabetic - "the machine" looks AWESOME!! My buddy has one of those a step or two down and we haven't been that pleased with how well the temperature holds in it. Let us know how well it is working out for you...

And for those of you asking who sells these I have also seen them at Sports Authority here in the Boston area.


----------

